# Stand On mower



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Lately I have been bitten by the Stand On mower. Just imagine how quick and convenient it would be to own such professional mower. They are pricey though but what a mow it would be.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I bout one last year, and I love everything about it. And I feel like I could keep cutting for hours. I have a section that is very bumpy. Lawn tea to went slow enough but it just sucked. Had a sit down ztr, went faster but had to slow down for that area. Still sucked.

I still bounce in that area but my kidneys and low back aren't screaming at me anymore and the rest is a dream.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have one I actually love cutting with it. You definitely will have to keep two machines if you pull anything imo. I was actually trying to sell my bradley this season to purchase a ferris @wiread nice machine you have there.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

You guys must have big yards. Mine is about 12k sq ft. Maybe too small for a stand on but man, still like to try one out. Wright has a try it out program and I am afraid to use it. What if I loke it so much? The missus would kill me if I get one.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I have total about 90-95K sqft that I mow. part of it is almost 800 feet along a road with half of it averaging about 17 degree slope. I had to lean so much on the lawn tractor the seat switch would always cut out the blades. My sit down ztr would have to go really slow to do it and still many times the nose would get pointed downhill and away we'd go LOL. It's a flat safe run off so I was never worried, but it was a PITA. It wasn't a big commercial one so I didn't want to go up and down thought the hydros would fail early. It wasn't our lot technically at the time, but I mowed it for the church on occasion. But since we've now bought and merged it, nobody else is going to take care of it LOL

I upgraded to the stander and I'll never mow grass any other way again.

I edited to add a a picture of the mower and a hitch I made so I could pull a small sprayer for fertilizers and herbicides. I cut the metal, my friend came over and welded it together.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow. Nice machine. I figured that you had a big area to mow. That is like 2 acres. With that much to cut I can see the need for a professional machine. If I buy it I will have to moonlight landscaping to justify the cost.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

They are pricey. But the time It saves and comfort and durability are worth it. At least so far


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I considered a stand on briefly when we bought our 2 acres but went with an Exmark Turf Tracer and sulky. I have a steep hill in the far front of the property that I still use it on but cut the rest with a JD zero turn. 
How is the ride on the stand on?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

SWB said:


> I considered a stand on briefly when we bought our 2 acres but went with an Exmark Turf Tracer and sulky. I have a steep hill in the far front of the property that I still use it on but cut the rest with a JD zero turn.
> How is the ride on the stand on?


I think it's great. when I get done cutting twice as much in about the same amount of time as my Simplicity Lawn tractor or sit down ZTR my body feels 10x's better. I just bought a aerator this fall, a turfco Turnaer 6 and I put a sulky on that. the ride on the mower is obviously way better. I've never cut with a mower and sulky combo before so I couldn't compare.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Whats a sulky


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Basically a platform with wheels you attach to a hydro driven walk behind mower. Instead of walking, you ride


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

My sulky is the single wheel which is much more comfortable than the two wheeled ones. Some don't like the tracks they leave in the cool season grasses but it's perfect for Bermuda. The mower may bounce a bit but the sulky isn't affected by that.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Are you saying that is a walk behind mower without the sulky?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

jtuber said:


> Are you saying that is a walk behind mower without the sulky?


No....it's a walk behind with a single wheel sulky


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok wow. Thats the first walk behind mower that looks so much like a stand on i ve ever seen.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

SWB said:


> I considered a stand on briefly when we bought our 2 acres but went with an Exmark Turf Tracer and sulky. I have a steep hill in the far front of the property that I still use it on but cut the rest with a JD zero turn.
> How is the ride on the stand on?


I bought a toro walk behind with a sulky and I can't get used to riding on the sulky. I only tried it 3 times but ended up taking it off and just walking. Any tips?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

ZachUA said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > I considered a stand on briefly when we bought our 2 acres but went with an Exmark Turf Tracer and sulky. I have a steep hill in the far front of the property that I still use it on but cut the rest with a JD zero turn.
> ...


It might be different if you have a two wheeled sulky but mine is a single wheel and I love it. 
What don't you like about it?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

SWB said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > SWB said:
> ...


I have a single and a double wheel one. The single feels kind of wobbly, and backing up is awkward. The double feels sturdy but I still feel odd turning on it. I may look into the sliding style one that they make.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Is the sulky kind cheaper than the true stand on?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jtuber said:


> Is the sulky kind cheaper than the true stand on?


IDK, but what I do know is that a stander is between 5-10k


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

I love my Bradley Stander, I know CenlaLowell wasn't as lucky with his Bradley as he had some early parts failures.

As far as a stander, I love how compact it is, the field of view to the edge of the deck and the maneuverability due to the small size. One possible downside is if you bag and want a powered bagging system they are not really available for a stander as there is no where to put the bags. However, you can buy a grass catcher that hangs off the discharge chute.

Bradley also makes walk behinds and sulkies. The cost of a walk behind and sulky is about $1,200 less than the same width stander. Not sure how other brands compare.

Any commercial machine should give you a very nice cut, it comes down to cost, reliability and dealer support in my opinion. I went with lower cost but no local dealers as I am hands on and can fix any part myself and I don't need to mow everyday so a few days downtime is not a deal breaker.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> jtuber said:
> 
> 
> > Is the sulky kind cheaper than the true stand on?
> ...


My 48" Exmark Turf Tracer was $8k


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

SWB said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > jtuber said:
> ...


My God


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > My 48" Exmark Turf Tracer was $8k
> ...


Hey, for the TLF Equipment section, $8k is just walking around money. :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

x Wild Bill x said:


> I love my Bradley Stander, I know CenlaLowell wasn't as lucky with his Bradley as he had some early parts failures.
> 
> As far as a stander, I love how compact it is, the field of view to the edge of the deck and the maneuverability due to the small size. One possible downside is if you bag and want a powered bagging system they are not really available for a stander as there is no where to put the bags. However, you can buy a grass catcher that hangs off the discharge chute.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had some growing pains, but I really like the machine overall. A stander is probably the best machine you'll cut with imo.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Yeah....I thought it was a good price too.... :lol:


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I looked around for a while. Happened to be at the In-laws in IA when I popped on FB marketplace and there was a 2018 demo with 40hours on it and full warranty. Used it at the owners fathers place, it was new really. 8500 everywhere i looked and got it for 6500. I was happy with that.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'd like a stand on but I put this combo together for around 550 dollars. I've got 20k sf of turf.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

ZachUA said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


Look into a proslide xt.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

jtuber said:


> You guys must have big yards. Mine is about 12k sq ft. Maybe too small for a stand on but man, still like to try one out. Wright has a try it out program and I am afraid to use it. What if I loke it so much? The missus would kill me if I get one.


Contact your local wright dealer, they should have a demo unit at their location. I tried one out 2 weeks ago, and it was a great machine


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> I'd like a stand on but I put this combo together for around 550 dollars. I've got 20k sf of turf.


I'll bet that mower still cuts like a new one.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone here who has tried a stander and a walk behind as well?

Looking at a few ferris mowers recently and they look not crazy expensive and I see a few in 300-500h range which I dont think is bad for commercial mowers.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

SWB said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a stand on but I put this combo together for around 550 dollars. I've got 20k sf of turf.
> ...


I got it from a guy who barely used it. Around here they use the 36s as backups or for places with smaller gates. 36s usually sit in the truck.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Babaganoosh said:


> I'd like a stand on but I put this combo together for around 550 dollars. I've got 20k sf of turf.


Nice score. However now that I think about it, this setup could be cumbersome for tight space turning backup, much like backing up a car with a trailer. However if it is cheap then it's good enough.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

jtuber said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a stand on but I put this combo together for around 550 dollars. I've got 20k sf of turf.
> ...


I have no issues forward or backward. After you mow a couple times you don't even think about it.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I enjoy my Gravely Pro-Stance


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

jtuber said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a stand on but I put this combo together for around 550 dollars. I've got 20k sf of turf.
> ...


I thought so too but I just adjusted the pattern of how I cut


----------

